# Dodo Juice Red Mist Tropical?



## Dozzer (Sep 21, 2009)

New to this product but I have been given a bottle recently (nice) I usually use swissvax products. Question is can I apply this QD on top of the final wax and if so what results can I expect, any thoughts appreciated guys


----------



## tyniek (Apr 4, 2010)

Don't know if it will affect SV. But is not a qd, but sealant, durable and good one. Tropical can be applied in the sun, doesn't need shadow. It has naphtha destilates so that is why I cannot be sure of that combination. Colli takes it easy.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Leave 24hrs to cure between a fresh wax layer and topping with Red Mist.

It's a terrific product. As tyniek says, it's more spray sealant the QD, but that's not to say it's not also a QD if you know what I mean...

All you need are a few mists per panel, a wipe over to spread, and a wipe over to shine. Easy-peasy. Stand back and admire the shine!!


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

You must leave atleast 24hrs. I would use it after a few washes as you'll replace your wax look with the red mist look. Not saying thaT red mist looks bad, it looks awesome but if your going to top your wax with it, you may as well not use your wax it at all IMO.


----------



## Dozzer (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys, the car is Arctic silver so it will be interesting to see if it deepens the shine as you say. I am used to working with darker colours which have really stood out after hours of work washing, clay, sealer and wax. 

Perhaps its just me but I want to get the best finish I can :thumb:


----------



## davelincs (Jul 20, 2009)

You will get a good finish using red mist tropical, i normally apply after every wash


----------



## Dozzer (Sep 21, 2009)

As I only finished the final wax yesterday with Swissvax BOS and taking into account the feedback I think its best I leave using it until its next wash etc, you know what its like when you get a new product you want to use it straight away (well I do) 

Thanks again guys..


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Good decision IMO. After the next wash, watch the silver just pop. It's really good stuff and definatly worth the wait.


----------



## Dozzer (Sep 21, 2009)

Gave the daily hack (520d) a wash this week and decided to try out the tropical on that first. The difference its made is superb and found tropical very easy to use, its rained since and the beading is just unbelievable so thanks for your feedback its great to find another product that actually makes a real difference:thumb:

I am lucky enough to own a weekend car which I cherish so a numpty question: I am uncertain if I should use the tropical on it as once applied on top of a decent wax do you need to strip the layers off and start the cleaning process again or can you apply wax on top of tropical


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

You can apply a wax ontop of Red Mist Tropical. I sometimes use it instead of a glaze after claying and before wax - it looks awsome. Also useing it before a wax negates any worries (unfounded or otherewise) that people may have about it eating away their wax.


----------



## Silo (Apr 12, 2010)

HalfordsShopper said:


> You can apply a wax ontop of Red Mist Tropical. I sometimes use it instead of a glaze after claying and before wax - it looks awsome. Also useing it before a wax negates any worries (unfounded or otherewise) that people may have about it eating away their wax.


Thanks for this info. I'll try doing this before applying my wax then. Can the wax be applied immediately onto the Red Mist after buffing it off, or is it best to wait like half hour or so and then apply the wax?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Theoretically, you can apply wax OVER Red Mist almost immediately as the solvent flashes off quickly, but it would do no harm to wait a little longer.


----------



## Dozzer (Sep 21, 2009)

Well I took the plunge and used it on my PJ today, the result is great IMO and it did exactly what you said it would - thanks again :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Looks like the 993 is giving good gloss :thumb:


----------



## T2JOU (Apr 7, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Carbon Monkey (May 1, 2010)

I used this today and I have to say Redmist is flipping epic!

The colour just pops when you wipe it on and you can see the oils in on the paint so I would second the fact it could be used as a glaze!


----------

